# First post



## Court (May 15, 2010)

Looking to increase Glucosamine for a 5 yr. old French Brittany that was just x-rayed and found some hip issues. I have this dog eating PMI Exclusive lamb and rice. I thought that was a good food for him. I see now that there are far better diets for him. The dog is overweight now, but on a smaller portion now. Should I be trying to find a new food with better Gluc. and chondr. content, or should I not worry about that in the food and add a supliment? I like the idea of natural treats that have alot of gluc. in them. What would some of those be? Thanks, Court


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

Foods that add Glucosamine don't really add enough to make a difference to be honest. If you're looking to increase the amount, I recommend supplementing outside of the commercial food. 
Chicken feet are also a great natural source if you're looking for something more natural than manufactured tablets. My dogs love them.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I supplement my 10 yr. old GSH Pointer with Synovi G3 Glucosamine Soft Chews. I also gave them to our 9 yr. old Rottie before we lost him. I do think they have helped and the dogs think they are treats. However, I may have to give chicken feet a try....:biggrin:


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

i have been ecstatically pleased with Cosequin DS for my senior with arthritis. it is a bit pricey, but I completley trust that it contains what it claims, unlike many of the cheaper supplements.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Cosequin is a great product. Dasuquin is also a great product...not sure if they are produced by the same company or not though. Either way I hope you find some kind of supplement that will help!


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Hands down the greatest joint supplement is CanEVA. It is natural Elk Velvet Antler. It's not cheap, but its 100% elk velvet antler....no fillers, no by-products, no gimmicks. EVERY other joint supplement is absolutely inferior to this product. I cannot stress this product enough.

Website > CanEVA - Canadian Elk Velvet Antler




Another top top top product is Wholistic Pet Organics, Run Free

Website> www.wholisticpetorganics.com

This product includes Glucosamine, Chondroitin and MSM. It too is a fabulous product. It's more along the lines of what people look for, for joint pain, strength and rebuild. Also, no fillers.


Really can't go wrong with either.....but, Hands down, if your dog is in bad shape, then without a doubt, CanEVA all the way.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> Hands down the greatest joint supplement is CanEVA. It is natural Elk Velvet Antler. It's not cheap, but its 100% elk velvet antler....no fillers, no by-products, no gimmicks. EVERY other joint supplement is absolutely inferior to this product. I cannot stress this product enough.
> 
> Website > CanEVA - Canadian Elk Velvet Antler
> 
> .


i tried this last year with no success. i couldnt really find any well done studies on elk velvet antler. the website talks about symposiums, some studies on rodents, and one study that ended up comprising less than 40 dogs. IMO there isnt much solid evidence behind it. 

i have found stronger evidence that the most effective supplements for joint health in canines is glucosamine combined with low molecular weight chondroitin, which is why i expect cosequin ds has been so successful.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> i tried this last year with no success. i couldnt really find any well done studies on elk velvet antler. the website talks about symposiums, some studies on rodents, and one study that ended up comprising less than 40 dogs. IMO there isnt much solid evidence behind it.
> 
> i have found stronger evidence that the most effective supplements for joint health in canines is glucosamine combined with low molecular weight chondroitin, which is why i expect cosequin ds has been so successful.


Wow. That is interesting that this product did not work well for you. Just goes to show, not everything works with every dog. :smile:

I used it with great success.

Currently I use Wholistic Canine Complete Joint Mobility. It is Wholistic Canine Complete with Run Free in one whole foods/joint supplement. I like it because it is one supplement instead of a slew of supplements.

When I used CanEVA, I was also using BioPrep F2 for my whole foods neutraceutical.


Ya know, another one I used a couple years ago was Springtimes Joint Health. I stopped using it because of the yeast fillers. It definitely worked, but since then, my older dog does not tolerate anything with yeast. That is not to say that yours won't...mine just doesn't. BUT, I had great success with this product as well.


----------



## Court (May 15, 2010)

Thank you all, great help for me. Couple more questions, are the raw chicken feet ok to feed say once or twice a week as a treat, if he is not on a raw diet? And, can I over do it with glucosamine? and should I have blood work done after a couple months after starting any supliments? Thanks again.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

buddy,if shane doesnt have joint problems will this be harmful? also is there a place to get it for cheaper than amazon?
80 bucks for 250 tabs,but i dont know how many you giver pe r day?
also i dont knowh ow fresh theyd be ordering this from amazons site.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> buddy,if shane doesnt have joint problems will this be harmful? also is there a place to get it for cheaper than amazon?
> 80 bucks for 250 tabs,but i dont know how many you giver pe r day?
> also i dont knowh ow fresh theyd be ordering this from amazons site.


many vets sell it, but they certainly arent cheap sources. entirelypets or ebay have been the cheapest sources ive found. personally im not convinced joint supplements will do much for a dog with healthy joints and cartilage, but it cant hurt (though some dogs may get digestive upset from any given supplement).


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> buddy,if shane doesnt have joint problems will this be harmful?


I was kinda wondering the same thing, and also at what age do you usually start supplementing? Or do you just wait until there is a diagnosis for hip/joint issues? My puppy is only 6 months old right now, but he does love to jump, bounce, and run up and down stairs...so for future reference:smile:

And do the chicken feet have to be fed raw, or will cooked work too?


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Chicken feet should be raw.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> I was kinda wondering the same thing, and also at what age do you usually start supplementing? Or do you just wait until there is a diagnosis for hip/joint issues? My puppy is only 6 months old right now, but he does love to jump, bounce, and run up and down stairs...so for future reference:smile:
> 
> And do the chicken feet have to be fed raw, or will cooked work too?



I think it is better to take the preventative route than the regernerative route. It's always easier to take care of than rebuild, in my opinion.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I have had great success with a product called Glycoflex. This comes in stages, 1 for preventative, 2 for mild symptoms of joint discomfort, and 3 for diagnosis of a problem. I have used this product for over 8 yrs, and found in my 15yr old Rott, it was a god send, over every other product out there. I have always ordered from KVVet.com; but I understand you can also find it on Amazon.


----------

